# PULSE wireless stereo headset - Elite Edition



## hvizuett

Hey everyone,
   
  I'd like to get some feedback on this headset: http://us.playstation.com/ps3/accessories/higher-end-stereo-headset.html
   
  Does anyone own this headset, and would you recommend it or not?
   
  It's fairly new and I wasn't able to find much info on it.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Looks interesting. I'd love to try them. They're pretty new, and Head-fiers don't tend to buy headsets. A couple of turn offs are pleather pads, and that bass impact technology, which sounds like a gimmick.


----------



## Angels and Air

Since Sony makes some quality headphones compared to rival headset competitors, I'm sure it has pretty good sound quality, even if it's bass emphasized.
   
  Although for the price of the headset, I could buy myself a Fiio E17 with a Optical Out cable so I could use my own headphones while playing my PS3...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The E17 doesn't do virtual surround. I'd take that money and invest on a Mixamp instead. Virtual surround by itself is worth it over the stereo superiority of the E17.


----------



## damian73

I've been considering picking a pair of these up. If anyone has tried them, please post a review.
   
  I currently have a wireless Mixamp and Denon D7000 headphones. My decision to buy them was largely based on reading MLE's Headphone Gaming Guide. I am extremely pleased with the Denons, but I'm a bit annoyed with the Mixamp setup. Even with the wireless Mixamp, I have to manage the headphone cord, the mic cord and the USB charging cable. It's bothering me a lot more than I thought it would. It sure would be nice to be able to switch to a wire free setup (other than charging). I've been considering trying the Pulse Elite to see if I can live with the sound quality downgrade. If they sound good enough for gaming, I'd sell the Mixamp and only use the Denons for late night music or movies. Also, I worry about wearing out the Denons too quickly with daily gaming sessions and you can hear a bit of a buzz from the Mixamp when things are quiet in the game. I think MLE might have mentioned hearing that in his thread, too. It's been awhile since I read that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, that's because the D7000 is a very sensitive headphone. It's prone to picking up amp imperfections like that.

Not sure I believe you'd live with a massive downgrade like that, to be honest, though I really do understand the desire to go completely wireless.

I know I'm missing the D7000's sound more than anything. It annoys me that there isn't a velour padded equivalent.


----------



## PolkManiac

I picked up a pair of these yesterday, and have to admit that I'm very pleasantly surprised.  They're great for gaming obviously, but the surprise is how good they are for music as well.  They're not going to replace my PSBs anytime soon, but they are surprisingly good for music.
   
  A couple notes of interest:
   
  -  These come with a 3.5 cable so that they can be used with virtually any audio source
  -  The wireless transmitter (USB) also has an input for the 3.5m cable, and will transmit that signal as long as it has power.  So I can plug the cable from my phone into the USB thing, then plug the USB thing in anywhere (a computer, console or even a wall charger) and then walk around the house with the headphones on.  I use this setup to pair them with my Xbox 360 last night and it worked and sounded great.


----------



## vivalacarlo

is this good for normal listening? How is the bass mids and highs? I also want to use them for gaming but in primary use i want it for music.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I'm mildly curious about a different PS3 wireless headset.
   
  I wouldn't run out and buy one, but on the off chance I get one bundled with a PS3, part of me wonders if it's worth keeping around or selling off, and particularly how its brand of surround sound compares to Dolby Headphone. (Many people say the directional cues aren't as pronounced, but I'll be the judge of that.)
   
  Interestingly, the way Sony seems to do it with their headsets is that it's actually mixed by the PS3 (hence why the surround option seems to be affected by firmware updates) before being piped out to the headset. Makes me wonder if they're working on improving the HRTF mix and possibly even offering a proper binaural mix down the road instead of settling for just virtual 7.1.
   
  And as for the PULSE model, that BassImpact gimmick already sounds repulsing and undesirable. If you're gonna offer deep bass, offer sub-bass tones reproduced with authority and clarity that don't drown out the rest of the spectrum, not a skull-rattling headshaker. (Yeah, probably asking way too much out of a gaming headset there.)


----------



## PolkManiac

I"m assuming then that you listened to the Pulse headset and didn't like it???  There's really no comparison between this and the headset you linked, everything is much improved on this set.
   
  I think the bass reproduction is actually quite good, without the bassimpact feature.  I don't like that feature and keep it turned off, but can see where some people may like it.
   
  For $150 I don't think you can find anything that's close to these in terms of features and sound quality.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I wasn't comparing the two headsets at all (in no small part because I have never auditioned either of them), just wanted more information on the one I linked. The fact that it's so generically named doesn't help at all.
   
  If the sound quality's decent enough with that vibration turned off (and more importantly, has positional cues at least on par with Dolby Headphone), maybe I'll consider it...but only for a low price. Can't trust gaming headsets, after all, especially not wireless ones. There's a reason that the real way to go is a headphone surround processor + audiophile headphones + standalone mic (preferably a ModMic).
   
  Also, the bidding on the PS3 auction that just happened to have that linked headset went way up past my desired price point, so my curiosity has subsided since I don't see any other immediate eBay listings with either headset bundled.


----------



## HaggisMacJedi

I have both of the Sony Wireless headsets, and they are both VERY good for use with the PS3.  I have used my ATH M50's and Turtle Beach X1's with my PS3 as well, and they simply do not compare with the Sonys for use with the PS3.  Gaming headsets are very specialized and need to be set up differently than music headphones.  The Pulse feature is not intended to "fake" bass tones and make it feel like the bass is deeper than it is.  It is not a gimmick.  It is intended to give the listener the sensation of what is happening in the game right there in their lap.  For instance, in the "shooter" mode, the Pulse headphones emphasize explosions, footsteps, etc with a pulsing of the earcups in addition to the sounds.  You FEEL the explosions as well as hear them...just as you would in real life.  These are not intended to compete with high end consumer music headphones.  They ARE intended to compete with high end gaming headsets, and they do that very well.
   
  As a bonus, they do sound nice with music, especially if used wirelessly with a MacBook Pro, or while using the PS3's "Music Unlimited" service.  They do not have the clarity of the ATH M50's in the mid range or highs, but they aren't far off.  I think it's a generous bonus that my gaming headphones work as pretty decent music phones.  I didn't get them to rock with my iPhone on the commute to work; I got them to blast the enemy in Call of Duty: Black Ops II.
   
  I do think these are improved in every way over the original Sony Wireless PS3 headset except for comfort.  The originals are lighter, and the headband is cushier.  For what it's worth, I'm keeping my originals instead of selling them.
   
  My bottom line is if you are a PS3 gamer, don't waste your time or money with more expensive (or cheaper) Turtle Beach or Astro headsets because these will out perform them on the PS3.  If you are looking at these simply for music, I would recommend the ATH M50's for about the same money.


----------



## b43k

Took the words right out of my mouth!  I was about to write up a similar review, but HaggisMacJedi couldn't have explained it any better!  I guess another way to compare the bassimpact technology is to compare them to Butt Shakers, in other words, they enhance the surround stage by letting you feel low end freuencies through the transducers on em.  Now if you wanted the BassImpact tech to hightlight bass you can always turn it's mode to: Music


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





b43k said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth!  I was about to write up a similar review, but HaggisMacJedi couldn't have explained it any better!  I guess another way to compare the bassimpact technology is to compare them to Butt Shakers, in other words, they enhance the surround stage by letting you feel low end freuencies through the transducers on em.  Now if you wanted the BassImpact tech to hightlight bass you can always turn it's mode to: Music


 
  Ooh, sounds nifty


----------



## ronswanson

I'm not an audiophile (I just like to lurk here), so take this with a grain of salt, but here are my initial impressions from testing them out for the first time last night:
   
  So far, I'm quite satisfied. The surround sound simulation worked fairly well with BF3 and Infamous 2. I could distinguish the direction of sounds all around me, as well as depth.
   
  It's a fairly fun headset without the bass being too overbearing (even with the pulsing base impact feature turned off). It has a good balance for my needs of using them for both gaming and movies/TV. The highs are clear enough to hear footsteps and other small details useful in shooters, but it still has enough mids and bass to immerse you in a movie. The Game EQ setting felt the most neutral to me, but I'll have to test the other modes more. I'd still like to find a setting where the bass is reduced a tad, but it's not a deal breaker.
   
  Compared to the Tritton 720+ headset - which I previously owned but returned because of a bad buzzing sound - I'd say Sony's VSS is just a slight downgrade compared to Dolby Headphone processing. But the difference is really negligible for non-competitive gaming.   Bonus for these though is that the noise floor when hooked up to the PS3 is pretty much zero as far as I could hear. 
   
  Comfort-wise, I played for a few hours last night and these felt pretty good. Ideally I would have preferred velour/cloth earpads, as I can see these faux leather pads getting hot in the summer. The clamping force also could be a bit lighter, but it didn't bother me really. The clamping force on the Tritton 720+ headset was terribly tight in comparison.
   
  The wireless connection was perfect, with the exception of when I tried powering the usb dongle on my TV's back usb ports to wirelessly watch TV using the dongle's 3.5mm jack. That caused a few sound drops, but was fixed by using a usb extension cable to bring the dongle out in front of the TV. 
   
  I'm pleasantly surprised by the pulse feature. It's much better than what your standard controller rumble feels like. I was expecting to always leave it off, but in certain situations actually did add to the immersion. I won't always use it, but will definitely turn it on at a low setting in some games and movies. As good as it works, I'd expect that the PS4 controllers will use this pulsing technology to replace the rumble that are in the DS3 controllers now.
   
  It's a minor disappointment for me that VSS only works through the PS3, but the 3.5mm input on the dongle works well enough for TV viewing. I didn't notice much difference in sound quality through the 3.5mm input, but I'll have to test more.
   
  Are these the best headsets you can get? No. But they're a pretty good bang for your buck, and very convenient for PS3 users.


----------



## benbenkr

I've had the pleasure of testing the Pulse before and after it was out in the market.
   
  To be quite honest, for $150 (it's $130 now)... it is going to be tough to find a better WIRELESS headset around for the PS3 (or the PC too in fact).
  Now, the Pulse isn't geared towards competitive gaming because it is... all things considered, a closed headphone.
   
  While the soundstage is pretty good for being closed, the VSS tech that Sony has in them just isn't that good. It's hard to notice where a source is coming from.
  The VSS in the Pulse is definitely not Dolby Headphones or CMSS 3D, I know because I have soundcards on the PC which does do them and I've had experience with both virtual surround sound tech for a good long while (4+ years now).
   
  However, for the general purpose of actually enjoying games, the Pulse impresses very well. The BassImpact is a gimmick by all means, but set it to a subtle 3rd or 4th notch and it is actually pretty fun to have. Just don't have it all the way beyond the 6th or 7th notch as then the vibrator motors gets too loud that you could actually HEAR them.
  Actual bass on the headset is on the low side though, but I love how the mids and highs are on the Pulse. Clear and defined.
   
  There is a trick to get more bass if you a glorified portable amp (I'm saying glorified, because I mean products like the TB DSS or Astro Mixamp). Because the USB receiver has a 3.5mm jack on it, you simply just need to supply it with power from a USB source then connect the amp to the USB receiver with a 3.5mm cable. Increase the bass on the amp, and MORE bass instantly!
   
  One issue however is I think Sony lied on the impedence that the Pulse are rated for. For me personally, it just isn't loud enough. Perhaps it is not to kill the already subpar-battery it has, but connecting the Pulse to a cheap amp pretty much brings them to a whole new level that you'd be baffled by for paying $150. Not kidding.
   
  The last other issue is the STUPID 2-piece headband Sony went with the Pulse. It's ridiculous.
  The one piece design on the 1st gen wireless headset was fine and comfy, but because they had to go with this new style... the headband is uncomfortable for me, annoying in fact.
   
   
  So that's about games,  what about music then?
  I'm very much a ballad, kpop, rock, metal, and general otaku styled music listener (I know... jeez). I'm actually impressed with how well the Pulse sounded, if Sony were to sell the Pulse as headphones... I wouldn't complain at all. It's GOOD! Vocals are so important in ballad, and the Pulse trounces in them due to its balanced mids and highs. Bass is as I mentioned a little bit on the low side, but plug it into an amp... it would actually run its money with a M50.
   
  For PC users, if you are decided to use this... use it in wired mode (the Pulse features a 3.5mm jack) into an amp or at least a soundcard with an amp. Then enable DH or CMSS 3D for your VSS needs. $150 (or rather, $130 now) isn't a bad deal really.


----------



## ronswanson

Quote: 





benbenkr said:


> While the soundstage is pretty good for being closed, the VSS tech that Sony has in them just isn't that good. It's hard to notice where a source is coming from.
> The VSS in the Pulse is definitely not Dolby Headphones or CMSS 3D, I know because I have soundcards on the PC which does do them and I've had experience with both virtual surround sound tech for a good long while (4+ years now).


 
   
  yeah, the more I listen, the more I agree that Sony's VSS is a few notches below Dolby Headphone.  I can tell where sounds are coming from, and it gets the job done for the most part, but it's not as immersive or easy to distinguish directions as DH.
   
  I'd like to eventually try connecting an astro mixamp to the dongle for a wireless DH setup (turning Sony's VSS off, of course).


----------



## benbenkr

Quote: 





ronswanson said:


> I'd like to eventually try connecting an astro mixamp to the dongle for a wireless DH setup (turning Sony's VSS off, of course).


 
   
  If you do this, make sure you don't connect the dongle to the PS3 because if you do, there won't be sound.
  The dongle needs to be powered somewhere else. I used my iPhone charger.


----------



## ronswanson

Quote: 





benbenkr said:


> If you do this, make sure you don't connect the dongle to the PS3 because if you do, there won't be sound.
> The dongle needs to be powered somewhere else. I used my iPhone charger.


 
   
   
  The 3.5mm input on the dongle worked just fine for me when I used the ps3 to power it.  Or are you saying the optical out still won't work if the dongle is plugged in no matter what?


----------



## benbenkr

Hmmm...
   
  Because when I connected the dongle to the PS3 then a 3.5mm to my TB DSS, it didn't work. There was no sound at all because the dongle was trying to constantly pair with the headset... which is already paired in the first place.


----------



## ronswanson

Quote: 





benbenkr said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Because when I connected the dongle to the PS3 then a 3.5mm to my TB DSS, it didn't work. There was no sound at all because the dongle was trying to constantly pair with the headset... which is already paired in the first place.


 
  strange.  I had no pairing issues either.  I had my TV's headphone out plugged into the 3.5mm input on the dongle, and the dongle was plugged into the ps3.


----------



## gl0ry

I actually like the way the original wireless headset looks better.  So does the pulse fit comfortably for big heads/long sessions?


----------



## ronswanson

Quote: 





gl0ry said:


> I actually like the way the original wireless headset looks better.  So does the pulse fit comfortably for big heads/long sessions?


 
   
  They aren't the most comfortable headset, but not bad.  the clamping force is slightly tight for my preference, and the pleather earpads can get warm.  I have a medium sized head and can use it for ~2 hours without noticing them too much.  I guess it depends on your tolerance.


----------



## Tim1

Can someone say if the mic is working good? I have my doubts about it because it's build in. Can your teammates understand you good while the ingame sound is at max? And can you hear yourself without a delay? Thanks


----------



## PolkManiac

I've used the mic on a PC setup and it works great, I assume it would be the same or better on a ps3


----------



## Tundramystic

Quote: 





benbenkr said:


> The last other issue is the STUPID 2-piece headband Sony went with the Pulse. It's ridiculous.
> The one piece design on the 1st gen wireless headset was fine and comfy, but because they had to go with this new style... the headband is uncomfortable for me, annoying in fact.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I currently have the fore-mentioned 1st gen PS3 Wireless Stereo Headset, the only problem I have with it is that it doesn't have the surround sound capability when used with a PC. Agreed its extremely comfortable to use, the only reason I used the headset was due to its wireless capabilities.

 I was considering getting the Pulse. But... what's the point when I already have the 1st gen, y'know? =/


----------



## Tim1

Quote: 





polkmaniac said:


> I've used the mic on a PC setup and it works great, I assume it would be the same or better on a ps3


 
   
  Even when you turn up the volume? Doesn't go there any sound into the mic that makes u less hearable?


----------



## PolkManiac

I'm not sure what you mean exactly. I turn up the volume enough so that they can hear me clearly and they say it sounds good.

FWIW I have a fan in my room and not a lot of other noise, I don't do my gaming in a machine shop or at an airport or anything like that.


----------



## Tim1

Quote: 





polkmaniac said:


> I'm not sure what you mean exactly. I turn up the volume enough so that they can hear me clearly and they say it sounds good.
> 
> FWIW I have a fan in my room and not a lot of other noise, I don't do my gaming in a machine shop or at an airport or anything like that.


 
   
  I mean, if you turn up the volume of the headset, does the mic pick up noise from the speakers of the heaset itself (because the mic is right next to the speakers of the left ear pad).


----------



## benbenkr

Quote: 





tim1 said:


> I mean, if you turn up the volume of the headset, does the mic pick up noise from the speakers of the heaset itself (because the mic is right next to the speakers of the left ear pad).


 
   
  It doesn't, the mic is noise cancelling to a good certain degree.
  I'm actually impressed at Sony for being able to hide the mic yet it's still pretty good. If they can improve on this tech further, it'll be great.


----------



## Tim1

Ok thanks. Then i will go for these.


----------



## b43k

You can always gently expand the headband by stretching it out a little bit.  This is what I did (I have a big head) and now can wear these forever as, like right now, which I had these on mmy head since last night!


----------



## b43k

Quote: 





haggismacjedi said:


> I have both of the Sony Wireless headsets, and they are both VERY good for use with the PS3.  I have used my ATH M50's and Turtle Beach X1's with my PS3 as well, and they simply do not compare with the Sonys for use with the PS3.  Gaming headsets are very specialized and need to be set up differently than music headphones.  The Pulse feature is not intended to "fake" bass tones and make it feel like the bass is deeper than it is.  It is not a gimmick.  It is intended to give the listener the sensation of what is happening in the game right there in their lap.  For instance, in the "shooter" mode, the Pulse headphones emphasize explosions, footsteps, etc with a pulsing of the earcups in addition to the sounds.  You FEEL the explosions as well as hear them...just as you would in real life.  These are not intended to compete with high end consumer music headphones.  They ARE intended to compete with high end gaming headsets, and they do that very well.
> 
> As a bonus, they do sound nice with music, especially if used wirelessly with a MacBook Pro, or while using the PS3's "Music Unlimited" service.  They do not have the clarity of the ATH M50's in the mid range or highs, but they aren't far off.  I think it's a generous bonus that my gaming headphones work as pretty decent music phones.  I didn't get them to rock with my iPhone on the commute to work; I got them to blast the enemy in Call of Duty: Black Ops II.
> 
> ...


 
  Try swapping out the cushions from your old Sony Wireless cans to the Pulses.  I did this and the old pads are a tad bigger so for me, I get a better seal and it's a noticeable difference, a positive one, in comfort.


----------



## damian73

Well, I bought one of these and absolutely hated it. I sent it back after two days. I have been using a Mixamp with Denon D7000 headphones for over a year, but I thought I'd give this a shot so that I could go wireless and prolong the life of my Denons by not using them for gaming. It's unfair to compare the Pulse to a flagship headphone like my Denon so I also included my iPhone 5 EarPods in my comparisons. The bass impact was a poor gimmick that I didn't care for at all. The bass was muddy and overbearing and the extreme low end was lacking. The mids and highs sounded dull and lifeless. And the virtual surround wasn't half as good as Dolby Headphone. For music listening I give the Pulse a 4.5. I give the EarPods a 7, but that would be even higher if they fit a little tighter in my ears. The mids and highs sound unbelievably good for headphones included with a phone. The bass is pretty good and would be very good with a tighter seal. If you've only heard the old round style iPhone/iPod headphones, these are on another level. A huge improvement. The Denons get a 9.5.
   
  Here is a photo of the EarPods in case you're not familiar with them.

   
  Over the years I've also used some cheap $30 Koss headphones, Shure E3C and E500PTH IEMs and some $60 Sennheisers. They all sounded much better than the Pulse Elite. If you can live with the wires, get a Mixamp or Tritton with Dolby Surround and the headset or headphone/mic combo of your choice. 
   
  One more thing. The clamping force is too great. I would definitely have found these to be unsuitable for long sessions.


----------



## 33coupe

I'm considering purchasing these headphones, mainly for ps3, but also for TV and maybe even portable use (plane trip).
   
  I'm assuming for tv use they will be analog / stereo, do they still sound ok?
   
  My main concern is that they look quite bulky? Does anyone use them outside of the house?
   
  Thanks


----------



## boredandlazy

I just bought some of these the other day, but I find the clamping pressure of the headband too tight. Did anyone have the same issue? If so how did you fix it?


----------



## threedeenut

> Originally Posted by *NamelessPFG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm mildly curious about a different PS3 wireless headset.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Obviously these headphones will NOT outperform a good amp running to a top dollar set of headphones.  I have a beautiful older set of grado sr325is and they are magnificent to my ears.  They remain connected to my home stereo now-a-days because the cable is too thick, the set is too heavy and the balance is terrible for games pluse its got no microphone...  I understand that and accept that my grados fill a very specific role in my life.  They are not my walkarounds, they are not my computer headphones, they are not my go to bed headphones, they are my music listening and enjoyment headphones.
  
 As for the Pulse setup, I just got them.  Mostly due to this thread but also due to my lack of confidence in game gear manufacturers.  Ive bought too much stuff lately that cant live past the 6 month mark.  150$ mice, gaming headsets whos cords fail, keyboards for over 350$ and it all breaks.  I figured as much as I really hate sony for its proprietary methodology (no better or worse than apple) but felt their headphones might be of better build quality & reliability than some of the game specific companies I've been buying from (Razer, Logitect, & most notably MadCatz..  a special hate is in my heart for mad catz).  I also like the looks.
  
 As for my experience with these headphones so far they are pretty good.  My first thought was that they were Bass light and very high range...  which they are compared to the Razer Blackhawks I had prior that sounded decent but very very warm and soft and bass heavy.  These on the other hand are very precise antiseptically clean but really have very good sound quality.  Much better than i expected, what they lack in quality of sound they make up for with sound placement.  Very nice soundstage.  The virtual surround is nice too. Trying both on and off gives notably different results.  Not perfect, but pretty awesome.  Great for music with lots of separation...  listening to billy joel right now and the instruments are all virtually dancing around my head.  Another nice quality is the comfort.  With a battery, amp and all that other stuff crammed into the headset and the large stately look i thought they would be much heavier.  They wear easily and feel light on the head.
  
 As for the mic, there isnt a boom mic and since i do tutorials a lot, this was of vital importance to me and was a returnable caveat should they not stand up.  Surprisingly it gives a much more reliable volume and quality than my past set.  If the boom moved a little my levels were blown up.  These seem to always record my voice the same way.  That is good for me, less editing and sound management.
  
 Pulse Mode : Gimmick?  YES!  But please do bear in mind this headset is for games with lots of exploding things around.  Shut it off for music, turn it on for additional realism in a game.  Its weird at first but it really is cool when in an immersive 3D game environment.
  
 The takeaway,  For 150 I am pleased I got them.  Clear good quality sound and recording, some very nice features (onboard volume, bass impact, mic-mute, various "modes", wireless, 7.1 surround and virtual surround (for stereo sources), sexy looking and very comfortable.  What more can one ask for?  I hate sony for the most part, but, i am happy with these headphones.


----------



## hotbeef

Not much action in this thread anymore but I just picked up a pair of these today. I use momentum over ears into a turtle beach DSS for all my gaming but these always caught my attention for online play and convenience of wireless for the PS4. Price matched B&H at best buy for 90 and used a 40 dollar gift card. Really can't complain at all for 50 out of pocket. I'm letting them break in over night. Anyone have any recommendations for cable upgrades? I'll be using them wired on my X1 as well and heard chat does work plugged into the controller but have yet to try it.


----------

